# Instalation pricing



## glennveary (Jan 2, 2009)

I am curious on how much anybody charges for hanging rock? Mud and tape? do the prices reflect the inclusion of material or not?? Just wondering how these jobs are quoted in the USA.

:blink:Glenn


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ask your local contractor. Prices are different in different area's, due to cost of living. 

Try using your search button and finding out if one of us is near you. This topic has been exploited multiple times.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, put your location in your profile. We don't know where you are.


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

I am curious on how much anybody charges for hanging 1 stick of resilient channel? Mud and tape? do the prices reflect the inclusion of material or not?? Just wondering how these jobs are quoted in the USA.

:blink:Mushin


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

jee I am curious too!!! I bet if I search the 5000 posts I could find all the pricing I need. You guys are so informative that if I move back to the states I just have to search here to find out which market has the best prices. But then again might not have the work. Last I checked was when we got into this trade one of the things we learned was to bid a job, if you haven't maybe its time take a few classes.

Rebel


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

Bidding jobs and selling jobs are 2 different things, one is harder than the other.

Just MHO
LS


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

10,000 bucks.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

*rockdaddy*

It depends on how much you want to make and how much your builder wants to let you make. Bigger, smarter drywallers realize that to make substantial money a lot of board has to be hung and babysat. right now production guys are busy cutting each others throats trying to keep working. I've come across guys recently selling complete installs for $23 per sheet. Custom guys are getting anywhere from $30 -$38 per sheet. Everything depends on manufacturer and supplier production and shipping costs.If gas is up then drywall is up.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a quick note as to what it has become here, in eastern Texas. Btw, I wasn't sure to put this here or the RANT section. 

Anyways, I heard through the grapevine that a crew (I heard they didn't all have visa's, go figure) was hanging and finishing for $9 a board...I can only assume this was for 8 footers, who knows? My CHEAPEST price is $15 a board 8 ft. How the heck they do it, I don't know.....the GC said they hang and tape a 3000 sq. ft. house in a day. My guy asked the GC what the quality of the work was. He stated he didn't care, he didn't have to live there.....That tells me ALOT. I don't think I'd do any of his work if he was paying top dollar with that attitude. Sad thing is though, this is becoming more commonplace here. My work has slowed down consideralbly, but, I'm not going to cut corners and do shoddy work just to get a job. 

Just thought I'd share..........Looks like our friends from the south have moved in for good.

David


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

They'll eventually get run out, when America is a worse place to be than Mexico. I bet though that when that does happen, the Mexican boarders will be a lot more guarded than ours now!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> They'll eventually get run out, when America is a worse place to be than Mexico. I bet though that when that does happen, the Mexican boarders will be a lot more guarded than ours now!


You know, you're exactly right.....I don't think it'll be very long either.
This nation as a whole, is going to hell in a handbasket. I got an email awhile back that was a poem about taxes. Maybe you saw it. It named all these taxes we pay.....there were ALOT. Then at the bottom, how not long ago (100 years or less) there were not all these taxes. Everyone had jobs. There was not a deficit and everyone was happy. Then came the POLITICIAN and F$%KED up everything. The email was supposed to be light hearted but, it really hit the nail on the head.......the rich get richer and the poor get poorer. God's gonna thump us on the head as a nation for that.........just my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Hearing that many amigos have resorted to washing dishes vs. the trades as work has dried up. Even heard about a quarry paying papered CDL hispanics $6.50 to drive dump trucks, quality drivers too, that double check everything before driving away. Imagine $6.50 an hour, and QuickTrip starts at over 8.

And yes, the "exodus" is beginning. Wonder what these slumlords will do when they go home.


----------

